# Tucker's Idaho Mountain Trip



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

We just got back from about 3 weeks out of state. Tucker LOVED the mountains--for the first time he got to run loose for lots of running and snooping. (We had to check out that the local badgers were not around, first!)

Tucker got to sniff to his heart's content, checking out prairie dog homes, scents of wolves and coyotes, wild game---and, my fearless little bloodhound also marked some bear scat as belonging to him! Take THAT, you bear!

The first pictures show him with his "cousin" Expresso, a yorkie/poo. They had such fun. Last year the stickers were worse, so I couldn't let Tucker out much. This year I came prepared with custom ordered coveralls and little red booties. He wore them the first day. Later I decided they weren't needed on this trip. (He did so well with them on, though...he just ignored them and had a blast!) A couple of times his boots fell off, but at least they were easy to find since they are red.)


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Too cute, he looks like Rambo!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sometimes I have such trouble posting photos!

Here are some more, (I hope!)

These are the next days photos, when I found I could let him run without his clothing on. He was SO happy running around up there, it was so much fun to watch him!


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks like he had a lot of fun. I wish there was someplace around here we could take the dogs and let them do their thing!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice photos Sheri! Tucker looks like he had a blast! Where were you exactly? 

Ryan


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Tucker looks so free and remarkably clean! Although I love the Rambo outfit.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Nice photos Sheri! Tucker looks like he had a blast! Where were you exactly?
> 
> Ryan


We were in the Sawtooth Mountains, right on the Salmon River, AKA River of No Return. My folks have a cabin right on the river. The other side of the river is National Forest Land, and I used to ride my horse across the river and into the mountains. Its beautiful country.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like Tucker had a great vacation. So glad, for you, that the stickers weren't bad. Thanks for sharing the wonderful pix!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh what great photos! We love the Sawtooths and have rafted the Middle Fork of the Salmon several times (before Brody - when we wer younger!) and are so envious of anyone with a cabin on the Salmon! Tucker and his buddy look like they had the best time - it's so great for them to sniff and play outdoors. Tucker is such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great photos and it looks so beautiful there. Love the outfit for Tucker!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks like a beautiful trip. Tucker and his cousin look so cute. I bet they had so much fun roaming around without a leash, and how smart to come prepared with little booties -I wouldn't have thought of that.
Gina


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great photo's. Looks like Tuckers ready for anything!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

What wonderful photos, Sheri! I love Tucker. He just looks SO happy to be running around in nature! That suit really looks like it kept his coat totally clean! What kind of booties did you end up getting for him? 

Do you have any more photos?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jane said:


> What wonderful photos, Sheri! I love Tucker. He just looks SO happy to be running around in nature! That suit really looks like it kept his coat totally clean! What kind of booties did you end up getting for him?
> 
> Do you have any more photos?


Ha, Jane, you jest? Of course I have more photos! Here are some more...

And, the outfit was great for keeping stuff out of his hair, but he wore it only one day. The rest of the time I let him go without it. His hair is so long that the overalls actually matted his hair when he was running so hard for so long. But, as I mentioned earlier, the stickers were not bad this trip, and his coat did fine without the coveralls. I did wash his feet one evening, though, because his nice white feet were then definitely tan after long runs and walks. That's all.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, for your comments on Tucker.

Jane, I forgot to mention, the booties were those recommended by Daniel, I think. They are like little balloons, "Natural Rubber, Waterproof Dog Boots,"
"Pawze" "disposable dog boots. I got the small size...could possibly use the x-small, but they are a challenge to get on. They worked great, though, and I'm glad I have them. Here is the site about them:

http://pawzdogboots.com/


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

The camoflage (sp?) is too much-laughed so hard it hurt : ) I love the second picture of Tucker in the tall grass. He looks like such a happy little guy running wild!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Tucker is gorgeous. Looks like he had a blast. I love his coveralls. Is this the one you had made from the woman on Esty Sheri?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*Tucker is a true outdoorsman!*


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Missy said:


> Oh Tucker is gorgeous. Looks like he had a blast. I love his coveralls. Is this the one you had made from the woman on Esty Sheri?


Yes, Missy, this is one of the two sets I had made by a lady on Etsy. She did a great job!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the bootie info, Sheri! Wow, I just love looking at Tucker! His coat is looking just so gorgeous! Keep up the good (hard) work!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Um helllllllo. Idaho? Who lives in Idaho now? Who should have come to visit????
Just sayin. hehe

Looks like yall had fun. I need to visit that area one day. My dogs have been loving the weather here.  

Do you have any more photos?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ha, Melissa, I thought of you up there in Idaho Falls, right? But, that is another 3-ish hours on past Twin Falls, where I was most of the time. And that was after a 2200 mile car trip from Kansas to Texas to Idaho. Can you say, "tired of the car?"

But, I did think of you! Maybe next summer?

I wish I had better pictures...I hope to get a better camera in the next year or so. But, these are the best that I had...If only you had been there I'd have some AWESOME photos!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

These photos are great!!!!! I love them. 

Yes, next summer! Maybe my dogs can come up there.  
Not a lot happening in IF. And I totally know the drive from Texas to ID. And I learned DO NOT GO THOUGH KANSAS!!!!! hahaha Oh my. Kansas never ended. 

We do love it here! Hopefully winter is kind to us.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Tucker has such a beautiful coat*

What color were his parents? His coat is luxurious!

And what a happy guy off in the wilderness with his little buddy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sheri, I know it is here somewhere...but could you post her site again. (obviously I gave up on designing my own) 

Thanks


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sheri, Tucker is gorgeous. I loved all his pictures. He looks so happy. Kudos to you for maintaining that lovely coat.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Missy,
I found the earlier posts about the etsy.com coverups: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8313&highlight=etsy

The two ladies and their sites are listed in the first post.

I think the rip-stop ones would have been better, both at preventing stickers and at not matting his coat as much with the RLHs, but, I lost track of it and only had the camo one in the suitcase I packed for the mountains. It was well worth having, though, in bad sticker country. I just thought...they would also be good for cutting down the risk of ticks in tick country.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Tucker looks like he had so much fun. I love it when the dogs can just
run free.

Paula


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> What color were his parents? His coat is luxurious!
> 
> And what a happy guy off in the wilderness with his little buddy!


Linda,
Tucker's dad looks alot like Tucker does, and his mom was cream.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

It looks like Tucker had a wonderful time on your trip 
Thanks for sharing pictures..he's gorgeous


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I love the pictures of Tucker running with his hair blowing in the wiind having a great time. He looks cute in his camo outfit and booties too.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Marianne--he did have a blast!


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Tucker must not have gone in the water much as he looks likes a dog model out on the range! 

My husband and I grew up in Idaho and we go to a family cabin ten miles from West Yellowstone so need to go through Idaho to get there. It takes us two days to get there but worth it. We just got back a couple of weeks ago. My dogs love it there and are able to roam free with adult supervision of course!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lilysplash I said:


> Tucker must not have gone in the water much as he looks likes a dog model out on the range!
> 
> My husband and I grew up in Idaho and we go to a family cabin ten miles from West Yellowstone so need to go through Idaho to get there. It takes us two days to get there but worth it. We just got back a couple of weeks ago. My dogs love it there and are able to roam free with adult supervision of course!


Do you have your dogs in puppy clips? If not, how have the grooming sessions been for them? Isn't it fun to be able to let them loose?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful job at maintaining that gorgeous coat!


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you Sheri. Good information and very sweet pictures! I am really hoping to find a pet store with a good selection of suits for us to try on. 
Ditto the boots. We had 2 kinds last winter. I liked one set, but they got lost in the deep snow. (I have 2 left for patterns if I want to sew them.) And, the other set, we took back as I didn't think they fit well enough to prevent slipping. But, I won't rule out boots since they look like they work well.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ah Sheri, I would love to have a place where we could let our dogs loose. Love the pictures of Tucker. Gosh, he's just gorgeous!! He looks like he's having a great time. So glad to hear you didnt' have to bother with a suit for him.


----------

